# Poor old Potters Manor - Aug 2012



## UE-OMJ (Aug 8, 2012)

I spent a good few hours in Kent earlier this week in the company of Abel101 and another non-member, had a great time explornig some of what Kent has to offer, including a nice little tea shop! It wasnt derelict, we just stopped for a cuppa  (oh, FH Manor, it's all boarded up and secured now  )

So we get to Potters Manor, which has been done many many times before, but not by me 

I'm sad to say this place really has seen better days, it's properly trashed now. A few small bit left over, but nothing much compared to posts Ive seen a few weeks ago. We even had to tidy up the front room as the chairs had been thrown all over the place 

Anyway, a report is a report and a visit is a visit  and I always look on the positive side of everything. I still enjoyed the visit and I'm glad I've been.

And thanks to Abel101 for being a great tour guide, even if he did often just point me in the right direction over dodgy floor boards and then just sit and wait while I explored solo. 

























The front room, after a bit of a tidy up...
















































Not long ago these stairs had railings...

































This one looks a bit tweaked/hdr, but it's honestly just as it came off the camera :-/


























































Contents of one of the out-houses at the back...













The pond is doing well all by itself. Better than mine at home!

















Cheers for looking...


----------



## abel101 (Aug 8, 2012)

Aww thanks UE-OMJ 
Glad you enjoyed Kent 
you got some cracking shots all the way through, ever thought we should just visit derelict sites and clean up?

Good to explore with you yet again mate!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ahh man its stripped and clean great work though on getting there such a shame to see it this bad though


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 8, 2012)

loving the three of you on the stairs, great report and photos mate, well done


----------



## RichardH (Aug 8, 2012)

Great pics, but why is this happening? I thought Potter(')s(') Manor was supposed to be being restored.


----------



## abel101 (Aug 8, 2012)

its standing derelict, not being restored, but it is up for sale and has been since the start of last year as I know of.
no signs on restoring it, just more acts of vandalism.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 8, 2012)

Quality report and pictures i to enjoyed looking around potters even in its state, wonderful place, such a pitty ,thanks for sharing .


----------



## Bones out (Aug 8, 2012)

RichardH said:


> Great pics, but why is this happening? I thought Potter(')s(') Manor was supposed to be being restored.





abel101 said:


> its standing derelict, not being restored, but it is up for sale and has been since the start of last year as I know of.
> no signs on restoring it, just more acts of vandalism.



As far as I knew the 'new owners' contacted the exploring community and requested we keep out. Also stated it was to be restored.... Humm.....

Im amazed its not caught fire in mysterious fashion thus far.

I hate to see this wonderful house in this state now, was such a beautiful building a few short years ago.....


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 8, 2012)

Good stuff mate, like the look of that. You get some good shots with that point and click I must say!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 9, 2012)

RichardH said:


> I thought Potter(')s(') Manor was supposed to be being restored.



I think this was proved to be wrong a while ago, not entirely sure why that rumour went around on the forums, maybe just an attempt to stop people going there?



SeffyboyUK said:


> Good stuff mate, like the look of that. You get some good shots with that point and click I must say!



Cheers, but I have to come clean and say I've upraded a bit since we met


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 9, 2012)

yeah i remember a post on another forum asking for people to stop going as its been sold and due to be restored......nice photos..always like seeing this place..would loved to of seen her in her day.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 9, 2012)

What a mess,not be much left to restore soon! Great photos.


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 9, 2012)

Good memories of here nice to see your fab photos brings it all back, cheers


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm so gutted I didnt get here sooner, check out this link showing how the place looked just 2 years ago :'(

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=15572[/ame]


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 9, 2012)

Cracking set of pics there! Shame to here its getting worse, sounds like the mindless yobs are at it again


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 10, 2012)

great pics but so sad to see vandalism having its way over natural decline
i looked at the two years ago link,the difference is shocking 
thanks


----------



## lost (Aug 10, 2012)

Before its public appearance on dozens of UE websites - natural dereliction, intact interiors.
After - vandalised and looted.


----------



## Emerald Eve (Aug 10, 2012)

lost said:


> Before its public appearance on dozens of UE websites - natural dereliction, intact interiors.
> After - vandalised and looted.



The usual story.


----------



## Yidio (Aug 12, 2012)

Good pics, sorry to be picky but isn't this in east Sussex


----------



## Yidio (Aug 12, 2012)

Also what a shame that potters manor has fallen in to this state


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 15, 2012)

That shot of you on the stairs has stunning contrast and definition. Well done.


----------

